# Language support through Twitter



## nilnawk (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm currently in the process of working my way through a Spanish book. After encountering a lot of issues with software or algorithm based translations (Google Translate and others), I came to the conclusion that languages should really be left up to people.

I'm trying to set up a system called #tumdle on the Twitter/Intense Debate system. In a nutshell, it's a means by which language learners can help each other out through mobile devices or computer terminals.

I've posted an excerpt from a book that I'm having a hard time understanding at tumdle, which I've copied below:

Como hacen tantos otros viajeros, a los pocos dias de permananencia en estos rumbos ya tenia bien forjada su opinion y, en su concepto, este exrano pais salvage no habia sido todavia bien explorado, mision gloriosa sobre la tierra reservada a gente como el 

I have the individual words down, but the general idea is escaping me at the moment. Thank you!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nilnawk said:


> I'm currently in the process of working my way through a Spanish book. After encountering a lot of issues with software or algorithm based translations (Google Translate and others), I came to the conclusion that languages should really be left up to people.
> 
> I'm trying to set up a system called #tumdle on the Twitter/Intense Debate system. In a nutshell, it's a means by which language learners can help each other out through mobile devices or computer terminals.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what you are asking???


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I hate twitter anyway! 

Jo xxx


----------



## nilnawk (Jan 9, 2011)

Apologies. More specifically, I'm trying to get a general gist of what the following Spanish excerpt is actually saying (from a book by B. Traven):

Como hacen tantos otros viajeros, a los pocos dias de permananencia en estos rumbos ya tenia bien forjada su opinion y, en su concepto, este exrano pais salvage no habia sido todavia bien explorado, mision gloriosa sobre la tierra reservada a gente como el


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I hate twitter anyway!
> 
> Jo xxx


I've never even thought about using it

I had a facebook clearout of everyone who posted every move they made cos it was driving me mad

you know - ''just got up......what shall I have for brekkie..........fancy a cig........maybe I'll just have a coffee first...........''

constant updates every 5 minutes


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nilnawk said:


> Apologies. More specifically, I'm trying to get a general gist of what the following Spanish excerpt is actually saying (from a book by B. Traven):
> 
> Como hacen tantos otros viajeros, a los pocos dias de permananencia en estos rumbos ya tenia bien forjada su opinion y, en su concepto, este exrano pais salvage no habia sido todavia bien explorado, mision gloriosa sobre la tierra reservada a gente como el


aaahhh

in that case you'd be better off asking on a language forum like WordReference Forums, although they will expect you to have a try yourself, first

if you want to know anything about living in Spain, fire away with questions!!




btw - there are some spelling mistakes in the spanish


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Como hacen tantos otros viajeros, a los pocos dias de permananencia en estos rumbos ya tenia bien forjada su opinion y, en su concepto, este exrano pais salvage no habia sido todavia bien explorado, mision gloriosa sobre la tierra reservada a gente como el

How do those other travellers, with such a little permanent time in these parts already form the strong or forceful opinions, in their concept, this strange country that has not yet been fully explored, this glorious mission above the earth that has been reserved for people such has him....

Well that is what I think it means, however it does sound a bit heavy, I am glad it is you reading and not me,

Hope this might help,

Hepa


----------



## nilnawk (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks, Hepa!


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

Hepa said:


> Como hacen tantos otros viajeros, a los pocos dias de permananencia en estos rumbos ya tenia bien forjada su opinion y, en su concepto, este exrano pais salvage no habia sido todavia bien explorado, mision gloriosa sobre la tierra reservada a gente como el
> 
> How do those other travellers, with such a little permanent time in these parts already form the strong or forceful opinions, in their concept, this strange country that has not yet been fully explored, this glorious mission above the earth that has been reserved for people such has him....
> 
> ...


Como is not a question in this sentence, 
As so many other travellers do, after a few days in the area he had already formed a firm opinion, which was that this strange savage land had not yet been fully explored, a glorious mission on earth reserved for people like himself


----------

